# Favorite Got-cha plug???



## fish4kings104 (Feb 1, 2004)

what is evryones favorite color got-cha plug. What works the best for spanish, Blues, and Trout. Also what is the diffrence between a gocha lure and gotcha pluf


----------



## poleant (Sep 26, 2002)

The blues loved the lime green last year. I always have few diff colors on hand. You never know.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

I've always called it a gotcha plug,but they do make grubs and other lures??

My favorite is gold with a red head,but Poleant is right,always keep different colors. Spainish can be as fincky as speckle trout at times..


----------



## mistwist (Mar 29, 2004)

The spanish been hiting solid whites for 2 days down here, thats my favorite. til thier favorite changes anyways ...


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Gold with a red head or chartreuse with a red head.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Ditto Sand Flea but I have all sizes and colors.

Catman.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I need a whole box full of each and every color/style. I love those things, but boy do they wear my arm out.


----------



## Darkness (May 3, 2004)

My favorite Gotcha plug is the one with the rusty hooks hanging from my arm because some mo-rab idjit decided to cast sidearm. Or maybe it's the one dangling on my anchor line out beyond my poagie because the guy thought he saw a fish (mine) out there.  

There ought to be a license or exam or 3-day waiting period or something on those things.


Kenny, I think Got-Cha is a division of Sea Striker, which we all know is part of Henry's in Morehead City. There are soft plastics, jigheads, and other such things marketed unter the Got-Cha label.


----------



## YOUNGSTER (Apr 21, 2004)

*my favorite one is.......*

the one with a big fish hooked on it.
doen't matter what color it is........... 

silver one worked wonders for me with grey trouts, and blues.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Darkness said:


> *
> 
> 
> Kenny, I think Got-Cha is a division of Sea Striker, which we all know is part of Henry's in Morehead City. There are soft plastics, jigheads, and other such things marketed unter the Got-Cha label. *


 Didn't know they were a division of Sea Striker,could be.. Have you seen thier newer plastics for specks?? They have one now that looks close to a fin-s.. Bein stuck here in "Paridise" I don't get the "word up" on all the newest gizmos...


----------



## pier-legend (Jan 14, 2004)

Heres the Topsail pattern on Gotchas....Red head,white body to start with for the March bonitos and the 1st blues. Then when the spaney macks show up it's still red head, white body for the 1st ones and as the water warms white on white. By the time July gets here you better have the yellow or chartuese head and white , and any number of silver plugs.
Red and white in the fall again. The fish will hit all the colors some of the time but in the warm months they show a real preference for the yellow head and the white head.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

For ole times sake I still call em "seahawks"......always start with red on white,but I gottem all  ....the R


----------



## Bonito6t9 (Dec 2, 2003)

Red head white body... works everytime...tightlines



Fred


----------



## Darkness (May 3, 2004)

*Trout Killer*

Ken, is this the one you are talking about?









Sea Striker "Trout Killer"

"A variation of a shad body. It is thinner and has a slightly different shaped tail, which gives it excellent action in the water. Fished on a quarter to 1-ounce lead head, it is deadly for trout, stripers, flounder, specks or puppy drum. It is especially good when the fish are feeding primarlily on silversides or small bunkers or minnows. Tandem rigged, it works well on bridges or piers or as a flounder jig in bays. The Trout Killer comes in a veriety of colors and two sizes, 4-inch and 5-inch. The 4-inch works well on one quarter to three-eighth ounce lead head. The 5-inch works well on lead heads up to 1-ounce. 10 trout killer soft bodies in a package."


PS-- Confirmed Got-Cha is Sea Striker. http://www.seastriker.com/gotcha/


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Modifying the GotCha plugs..*

Once saw a guy in NC use a magic marker to put red and green dots on them. He proceeded to KILL the Spanish macs with them...


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Red or Orange Head with a white body.


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

I've never thrown a gotcha. That'll change this fall.

Great thread ! Keep it coming !


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*I go with the shiny ones Gold n Silver*

Gold/Red or Siver/Red put a killin on many Blues and Stripers.Thats mostly what I have but have Red/White and all white ones too.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*Got Cha/Sea Striker?*

I have them Trout Killers too I haven't caught mutch with them but I did catch a 22"Flounder with one one day at Cape Henlopen.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

The trout killer looks like a Bass Assassin for the most part. As for me, I'm still singing the praises of the Trout Mauler.


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: Modifying the GotCha plugs..*



Sandcrab said:


> *Once saw a guy in NC use a magic marker to put red and green dots on them. He proceeded to KILL the Spanish macs with them... *


In Texas, during my freshwater days fishing at Caddo Lake (cool lake... almost prehistoric in the swampy part) we would fish clear Tiny Torpedos.

First thing we would is to scrape them with a knife, then put a line of clear red nail polish down the sides and two eyes dotted on top.

If you fished the new clear one without the mod, you got nuttin, but the bass would tear up the other.

Fish are Finicky.

Bob


----------



## skunked (Jun 4, 2001)

White with chartruese head and the front treble hook cut off. 


And somebody mentioned a clear plug, where did you get those?


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Hey Emanuel, where are you getting those trout maulers? I can't seem to find any anywhere. I'm guessing that you are getting them from your distributor. Anyway I am partial to chrome gotchas or red head with white bodies. I was wondering what you guys catch on them. So far I have caught blues, stripers, trout, a lizard fish and one flounder on them. I know that you can catch spanish on them as well but I wanted to see what other species that you guys catch.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Small jackcrevalle,horse eye jacks,bouy jacks,false albacore,spainish,gray trout,speckle trout,houndfish,dolphin,king macks,small cobe,bluefish,and flounder.. Have caught all the above on a gotcha..Never caught a pup on one,but would think he'd eat the thing,everything else does..  

OBTW A friend of mine caught stripers on Avon Pier at night with the things too..


----------



## dtw (Dec 1, 2003)

Never really (successfully) used gotchas before. How do you use them? Straight retrieve? Jigging action? I have a couple that are glow in the dark (only they don't glow in the dark anymore)-kind of a chartruese green with a red head, but never figured out how to use them.

dal


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Several ways work,dtw,I like to whip the rod tip and reel so that the lure is not far below the surface and is moving from side to side very rapidly.. Another way would be to reel and pull with makes it dart at a much slower pace than above and many fish will attack it then as well.. Another way,which worked well for gray trout one yr was to let it sink to the bottom and barely move it,stange way to work a gotcha,but it sure worked for those trout..


----------



## rockfish (May 7, 2003)

*gotcha*

One of my favorites - I have and use all color combos, but have probably had the most success with the red head/white body. Recently, I bought some with the mylar tinsel tails - has anyone used those with success?

Rock-


----------



## fish4kings104 (Feb 1, 2004)

thank yall for all your help.


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

i like the chartreuse head, silver or white body


----------



## fisher446 (Aug 7, 2003)

Give me my good Ol' Pink (bubblegum) gotcha plug any time. I have caught more blues, spanish, and trout than i have on anyother gotcha put together. Last week i even caught a king on it, eventhough it was only 22 inches it was still fun.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I like the red head/white body combo the best, but one yaer at CG I tore up the blues with a mini-gotcha that was all white with black spots and red eyes.

Evan


----------



## 1mocast (Jul 11, 2003)

gotta keep it simple---classic red head white body,,,ya can't go wrong with that


----------



## Fishendude15 (Jan 20, 2004)

My all green, all white. Kill blues and striper.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

do you find that strikes are missed when you remove the belly treb? i have soom where i add a single hook and hope it would be easier to remove a hooked fish.


----------



## obx.fisher (Jul 20, 2008)

Removing the front treble gives it more action.

It may cause less hookups, but i like it much better without the front treb.

IMO


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

bluerunner said:


> i like the chartreuse head, silver or white body


I use the Chartreuse head/silver body and the Orange head/silver body and the oeange head/glow body.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

I like the red head and white body..... But, who am I kidding, I have a ton of those SOBs... I could probably open up a small tackle shop with the ones I have!!! Lots of them still in the box... I've caught a lot of fish on the holographic seastriker gotchas this year.


----------

